# cv joints



## al foretta (Jun 3, 2004)

It's not suspension, but it's in the same area...... had the clunka clunka noise begin while driving to work this AM... fairly certain it's the left outer CV joint. Any opinion on rough estimate of repair/ replace cost? Never worked on FWD, and it was a free car (2 years ago), so I may not wish to tear apart and learn and do it myself.... but paying a lot for the repair is also frowned upon. Any general estimate on repair cost appreciated- thanks.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I will admit I did want to do mine since I noticed a boot leak at work, so I took it to a shop. Cost me $173 which I thought was good since I didn't have to sit in the heat and get dirty. But call around for some prices because I was given prices as high as $210.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

a new axle can be had for about 60 or 75 bucks, after core is returned, the drivers side is a bitch to get out, but over all its not that difficult.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Make sure you get a new axle with it. I think mine was around $200 or so but that was like 4 years ago so can't remember exactly. I'd probably have them inspect it too to make sure nothing else is screwed up, usually you don't hear the clunk clunk for a while after the boot starts leaking.


----------

